#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  What spider?

## Pragmatic

Can anyone come up with a name? I've come across this species before, usually in wooded areas. They make a web about 2m off the ground and are a bastard to get off.

----------


## Pragmatic

I think it to be an 'Orb Weaver'. But which one?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Commonly known as the;

FUCKING HELL THAT"S HUGE, RUN AWAY>

----------


## bobo746

F--king big.

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like a bird eater

----------


## Pragmatic

From toe to toe I'd say it was 170mm across.

----------


## Pragmatic

I think I have the name now. 




> The *Northern Golden Orb Weaver* or *Giant Golden Orb Weaver*[1] (_Nephila pilipes_) is a species of golden orb-web spider. It can be found in Japan, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Taiwan, Malaysia, Singapore, Myanmar, Indonesia, Thailand, Laos, Philippines, Sri Lanka, India, and Papua New Guinea.  It is commonly found in primary and secondary forests and gardens.  Females are large and grow to a body size of 30–50 mm (overall size up  to 20 cm), with males growing to 5–6 mm. It is one of the biggest  spiders in the world.
>  The _Nephila pilipes'_ golden web is vertical with a fine irregular mesh and not symmetrical, with the hub usually nearer the top.[1] Rather than egg sacks being hung in the web, a pit is dug which is then covered with plant debris or soil.
>  The first, second and fourth pairs of legs of juvenile females have  dense hairy brushes, but as the spider matures these brushes disappear.


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephila_pilipes

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The first, second and fourth pairs of legs of juvenile females have dense hairy brushes, but as the spider matures these brushes disappear.


They shave their legs to attract those tiny males...





> Females are large and grow to a body size of 30–50 mm (overall size up to 20 cm), with males growing to 5–6 mm.

----------


## Pragmatic

> They shave their legs to attract those tiny males...


Katoey's  do the same.

----------


## somtamslap

Withnall and I used to refer to them as face suckers when we worked in the jungle. They always tend to lurk at head height. But perfectly harmless. Actually quite tasty in soups.

----------


## thaimeme

> I think I have the name now. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The *Northern Golden Orb Weaver* or *Giant Golden Orb Weaver*[1] (_Nephila pilipes_) is a species of golden orb-web spider. It can be found in Japan, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Taiwan, Malaysia, Singapore, Myanmar, Indonesia, Thailand, Laos, Philippines, Sri Lanka, India, and Papua New Guinea. It is commonly found in primary and secondary forests and gardens. Females are large and grow to a body size of 3050 mm (overall size up to 20 cm), with males growing to 56 mm. It is one of the biggest spiders in the world.
> The _Nephila pilipes'_ golden web is vertical with a fine irregular mesh and not symmetrical, with the hub usually nearer the top.[1] Rather than egg sacks being hung in the web, a pit is dug which is then covered with plant debris or soil.
> ...


 
Than there are the quite large _Huntsman Spiders_, almost always found in dwellings.

----------


## Looper

It is a female golden orb weaver. This 5 incher has been sitting in the same spot on the walkway to my garage since March, so 6 months.



Very strong webs if you walk into them by accident.

I once saw her eating a lizard.

Here is one (not mine) eating a bird.



^Here is a 6 inch hunstman on my bathroom mirror which climbed into my lizard tank one night and ate my garden skink.

----------


## jamescollister

Nearly stepped on this one last night.

Going to give up trying to post pics, it's in my photo's here.

----------


## crackerjack101

I fucin' hate them. Horrible fucin' things.

----------


## Neverna

> Nearly stepped on this one last night.
> 
> Going to give up trying to post pics, it's in my photo's here.


You have made 2 mistakes that I can see. 

1. You posted, copied or typed the url incorrectly. (http://http:/)
2. You linked to an image that is in a password protected album.

----------


## misskit

One of these spiders has moved into my kitchen. It fell onto my foot about a month ago when I picked up a bag. I find him every morning hanging out next to the coffee machine, then he runs and hides behind the cupboard. Seems friendly enough but I don't want to tangle with it trying to remove it from the room.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I fucin' hate them. Horrible fucin' things.


AMEN! I hate them, cockroaches and rats - more or less in that order.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> 
> I fucin' hate them. Horrible fucin' things.
> 
> 
> AMEN! I hate them, cockroaches and rats - more or less in that order.


Only spiders for me. Nothing else bothers me but I've been scared stiff of the bastards since I was a kid. Go figure.   :Confused:

----------


## PeeCoffee

Wary of snakes 'n spiders 'n sexual diseases...in that order.

Order was reversed before moving to Thailand. Maybe I'm a tad older too.  ;-)

----------


## VocalNeal

I was in a local bar once on Borneo and it had split bamboo inside walls. The owner of the bar decided he needed to install another speaker so he took a chair to a corner and started hammering nails to install the speaker bracket. 

A big feck off hairy spider about the size of a hand came out from behind the bamboo and by its actions told him to stop banging and making a noise so he did. 

Funny a feck at the time  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One of these spiders has moved into my kitchen. It fell onto my foot about a month ago when I picked up a bag. I find him every morning hanging out next to the coffee machine, then he runs and hides behind the cupboard. Seems friendly enough but I don't want to tangle with it trying to remove it from the room.


You need two things:





Then you roast the bastard.

Leave the remains out on the porch with a sign that says "Free snacks" and some Somchai will devour it in a heartbeat and think "what a nice lady".

----------


## Bettyboo

I had a huntsman live with me in PhraKanong. We first met when I was on my way to the shower and he frightened the shit out of me; he hid under the sofa. Then, I'd see him every work day morning around 6am on my way to the shower, but we had an agreement that he could stay aslongas he keep the cockroach and creepycrawly population down, which he did, and kept out of my way (no sitting on the toilet paper or shower head, for example) which he did.

One day, out of the blue, he broke our agreement and stood there on my pillow, staring at me when I woke up - he had to go. I spoke to the missus and she picked up a plastic bag, turned it inside out and chased the spider around the room for 20 minutes. I bravely stood on a chair and managed the situation from a distance. She eventually caught Boris and released him outside (after chasing me around the room for 10 minutes with the spider in hand... I escaped the horror in a very manly fashion by locking myself in the bathroom and whimpering).

Next time we visited the house in the country, which was only a plot of land nect to the FiL's place back then, she decided to recount the story over dinner with the inlaws, and they laughed their sweet little heads off at the scaredycat foreigner...

----------


## jamescollister



----------


## crepitas

Have one with a huge web across pathway from house...at head height...kept destroying lower half ..it finally rebuilt a little higher....not surprised they can catch birds..tough web for sure.

Reminds me of this Gary Larson 'Far Side' cartoon:

----------


## Pragmatic

Tarantula

----------


## charleyboy

Who the fook told you that spiders have toes?

----------


## jamescollister

> Thailand Expat
> [at]
> 
> [at]
> 
> Tarantula


Most probably, almost stepped on it, eyes are going.
Anyway, this spider brings bad luck if it comes into your house, MIL killed it and put the body in a glass. 
Yesterday the spider witch doctor comes round and casts some spells, throws rice on the floor to remove the bad luck the spider brought.

----------


## AntRobertson

Fock, I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread!

----------


## patsycat

Me neither, hate them.

But we don't have humongous ones in Europe, my cat used to catch the "big" ones.

----------


## andreadisantolo

gramostola rosea

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, andrea...

The Chilean rose tarantula (Grammostola rosea), also known as the rose hair tarantula, the Chilean fire tarantula, or the Chilean red-haired tarantula (depending on the color morph), is probably the most common species of tarantula available in American and European pet stores today, due to the large number of wild-caught specimens exported cheaply from their native Chile into the pet trade. The species is also from Bolivia and Argentina.

G. rosea is a common pet of tarantula hobbyists. Females have been known to live as long as 20 years, but due to the limited time they have been available on the market (and hence for extensive study), they may live considerably longer than 20 years. Considerable confusion exists between this species and Grammostola porteri, with some arguing that many of the "G. rosea" in the pet trade actually are G. porteri.

----------


## Pragmatic

Tarantula.



For comparable size

----------


## grasshopper

Heh! Once lived in a semi rural area called Tumbledown Dick in Oz (adjacent to the old mens home?). Was outside & heard bloodcurdling scream from her-in-doors in kitchen. Electrocution? Tiger or other snake?
Nup! A huntsman on the ceiling, dropped onto her head & strolled across her face. He/she was cowering under the fridge & Missus ,a quivering mess @ the other end of kitchen. 
I negotiated with him to come out & he would get safe passage outside on condition he refrained from romancing her again. Job done!

It's the ugly & dangerous funnelweb spiders that intimidate me.

----------

